# Moving photos from LR to PSE 10



## Sodapop (Nov 30, 2012)

*T*_*his is a question I posted on the Elements Village site and a recommendation from someone. I have asked this question before but still have the problem. Can anyone tell me what is wrong and how to fix LR so that I don't have to move photos to elements one at a time? Thanks!!*


_I have Elements 10 and love it. I do most of my work in Lightroom 4.2 but then go to PSE 10 to fine tune. My question is "is it easier to move back and forth from LR to PSE 11 than it is 10?" For example, are you restricted to moving only one photo at a time from LR to 11, as you are in 10?
Any comments on this would be great!


 

 

 

​
​​​
  #*2* 

 






 Today, 08:39 AM



JulieM




Moderator
 Join Date: Oct 2006
Location: Canada
Posts: 11,370
Images: 7



Hi soda pop,

The 'edit in' functionality in LR4.2 is exactly the same when sending images to PSE11 as it is sending to PSE10. If you are continuing to have problems sending multiple images to PSE10, then something is wrong. And if you would like to discuss that problem with LR users, it would be best to post about it in the LR section.

​​​


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 30, 2012)

I use PSE 10 as well and that's all I can move - one file at a time from LR to PSE 10 using the "edit in" function. I just figured it was a standard limitation.


----------



## Sodapop (Dec 1, 2012)

I thought that it was standard too and hoped it was changed in 11. Makes producing an 8 photo panorama a lot slower when you have to go back and forth one at a time.


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 1, 2012)

I am shooting panos as well, and I find that PSE is the last program I use. First, none seem to be perfect. I use Microsoft ICE a lot, as well as PTGui. MS ICE has the advantage of being free, and it works quite well. Try it.
When I construct a pano, I export all my photos into a new sub folder I call LR Pano #, then I can get to them all easily with ICE or PTGui. I never use PSE anymore to make a pano..
I save the pano in the same folder, then bring it back into LR or PSE for final touchup.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that Matt's Elemental plug-in solves that limitation for you: http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/mdawson/tpgelemental/


----------

